# Oil Pressure Light



## LuvMyVR-6 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello all,
I own a 1993 VW Corrado VR-6 and my oil pressure light keeps coming on and I don't know why. The beeping is driving me CRAZY!!!
I just changed my oil so I know it has the correct amount of oil in it.
The oil pressure indicator does not drop below the 2 bar when above 2000 rpm so the pressure is correct according to the factory car manual.
The multi-function Indicator on the dash is not displaying the Engine Oil Temp....do you think it's a sensor that is making this happen.
PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## MK2_G60 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Oil Pressure Light (LuvMyVR-6)*

that happened in my g60 and couldnt figure it out so i changed to a thicker oil and changed my oil filter and problem solved if that doesn't work replace the sensor
G/L


----------



## AlexanderTheBest (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought a car from somebody that was doing that, I changed the pressure sensor but the damage had been done, ran the car not more than 30 miles on synthetic Vavoline and a new filter and a rod went through the block...


----------

